# Draining Cutler



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I copied this from the Refuge. I know Captain (The guy who started the thread on the refuge) works for the department of water quality so this is surely legit.



> I attended a meeting today regarding Cutler Reservoir and learned that due to a large leak in Cutler Dam, they have to drain Cutler Reservoir to repair it. According to the people in the meeting this will occur in November sometime, and will not last longer than 2-3 weeks. I wonder how this will effect the fall migration in Cache Valley? I will try to round up some more definitive information from Pacificorp and post it up.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW. That not good. well I guess there goes that hunting trip in the boat this year. :evil: :twisted:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Have to hit cutler Early


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Does this mean that the Bear RIver will be emptY?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I spoke with another guy (not captain) who is in the know and was in on a conference call with Pacificop a few days ago. He said they will be dropping the water level 14 feet at the dam. That is going to leave a lot of bare dirt for a little bit. He also said they will fill it up after the patch job as quickly as possible.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for keeping us updated on this Joel.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> I spoke with another guy (not captain) who is in the know and was in on a conference call with Pacificop a few days ago. He said they will be dropping the water level 14 feet at the dam. That is going to leave a lot of bare dirt for a little bit. He also said they will fill it up after the patch job as quickly as possible.


You guys might be able to throw grassed or mudded layout blinds on the dirt and still hunt it ok up there wouldn't you??


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> donttreadonme said:
> 
> 
> > I spoke with another guy (not captain) who is in the know and was in on a conference call with Pacificop a few days ago. He said they will be dropping the water level 14 feet at the dam. That is going to leave a lot of bare dirt for a little bit. He also said they will fill it up after the patch job as quickly as possible.
> ...


Ssshhhhh of course not. Everyone needs to just stay away from Cutler for the season. :wink:

Yeah it should be very huntable still. A guy might just have to change his tactics a little. The mud is going to be the bit.., it is deep out there in spots.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

katorade said:


> Does this mean that the Bear RIver will be emptY?


i would imagine this would cause the bear to run really high from cutler to the BRBR as they drain, then once they go to fill the res. the bear will run really low.... but thats just thinking logicaly! should be interesting!!!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Because I know a place where it's atleast 10ft deep and I always want to see the fish in that out of that hole I've caught a 24inch walleye and caught a fishing pole and tons and tons of fish.


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

I would imagine that if they are dropping 'er down 14 feet that practically everything except the river channels would be dry. The deepest spots (excluding channels) are nowhere near that, at least anywhere from Benson south. It could open up some interesting area around the north end though. It'd be great if they could drain it quickly enough to strand all the dang carp on mud flats. I'd make the drive just to do some clubbing. Regardless of how fast the water drops, I think it will refill quickly once they are done patching the ol' dam up


----------



## Wells (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree WingManck. I say we all get together and get rid of all them carp out there. that would be quite the fisherey if we could get rid of those things. Someone told me that for every game fish (ie. bass, crappie, ect.) there is 100 carp!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wells said:


> I agree WingManck. I say we all get together and get rid of all them carp out there. that would be quite the fisherey if we could get rid of those things. Someone told me that for every game fish (ie. bass, crappie, ect.) there is 100 carp!


I can bring arrows....  340's if anyone else wants to shoot them.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

They should just drain it so they could just have bass and crappie their without as much carp.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I didn't realize that this had made it over to this forum, but in the meeting that I was in killing the carp was indeed brought up. The reason that we are working really hard to clean up that reservoir is to make it a better warm water fishery. In some of the gill netting studies that we have done we have found walleye up to 10 lbs. It does have lots of potential, but getting rid of the carp is a long ways down the list of things we want to accomplish while it is drained. 

While I am a duck hunter and hate to see the reservoir drained it will benefit us quite a bit from a water quality stand point. This will give us a chance to find some of the pipes that are pumping who knows what into the reservoir, and also get some good soil core samples. We are also going to get some good aerial photographs so we can see where the largest amounts of sediment are being deposited. From what I have heard this should be a pretty fast fix. It does indeed mean that the Bear River should be going gang busters until they plug the reservoir back up. 

I drive past cutler every day on my way to work. If you are worried about coming all the way up to hunt it only to find that it is empty, give me a call or PM. I would be happy to give you a water update.


----------

